# change of address



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi..i have changed address,,sent an Email, but keeps coming back what shall i do?? and what address should i be sending it to??
Jose


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What email address *are* you sending it to? 

You can log into the TTOC shop and change your address yourself - this is the quickest way.

If you can't do that for some reason, send an email to commitee(a)ttoc.co.uk.


----------

